# ROS-Appetite normal



## renifejn (Jul 3, 2008)

where would you put this?   constitutional?

doctors here are putting it under gi....


----------



## amydar (Jul 3, 2008)

I would think constitutional.  That is where weight loss/gain are documented.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 3, 2008)

My auditing software, list's appetite under GI


----------



## renifejn (Jul 3, 2008)

which auditing software do you use?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 3, 2008)

Intellicode.  *If *memory serves me correctly, I believe they provide a 30 day trial.

http://intelicode.com/index.html


----------



## renifejn (Jul 3, 2008)

I also use Intelicode, the PATH version.  Where do you find that information within the program?

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 3, 2008)

When you check the Gastrointestinal ROS icon, it provides a list of descriptions at the bottom of the screen.  Appetite is listed as the first description.


----------



## renifejn (Jul 7, 2008)

Duh!  Thanks


----------

